# Mehr Farbe im Layout, aber wo?



## Danielku15 (13. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute.
Ich erstelle wieder mal ein neues Design für meine Website. Ich bin nun seit ein paar Wochen am designen und proggen und endlich kann sich das Design blicken lassen. Nur was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass das Layout ziemlich fad wirkt. Ich hab mir gedacht ich bring ein bisschen mehr Farbe unter. Am ehesten Blau aber ich weiß am besten willen nicht wo. Ich bitte um eure Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritiken.

URL: http://www.homepage-hilfe.de/neu/

greez daniel


----------



## Receiver (14. Februar 2006)

Schau Dir doch mal z.B. tutorials.de an...die Seite hat im Prinzip auch nicht viel Farbe, wirkt jedoch um einiges "bunter" als Deine Seite. 
Vielleicht solltest Du mal versuchen die Spalten in denen die Überschriften stehen mit Farbe zu versehen (nicht zu grell!).

Dann gefällt mir das "Logo" noch nicht so wirklich. Der Schlagschatten und dann diese 3d-Grafik passen irgendwie nicht zueinander. Den Untertitel ("Das Portal für Webmaster") würde ich auch in der gleichen bzw. sehr ähnlichen Schriftart wie die eigentliche Überschrift halten. Der Font der Überschrift ist nämlich schon ne Nummer für sich, und dann passt der 0-8-15-Font da drunter irgendwie nicht dazu.

Zum Guten Schluss noch ein Wort zu den "farbigen" Links. Hab ich ne feuchte Aussprache, oder zeigt mein Monitor plötzlich wirklich großflächig nen Regenbogen an *wisch* hmm...scheint so gewollt zu sein...  
Ne, also mal im Ernst...Ein so buntes Menü passt irgendwie nicht zu solch einer Seite (die ansonsten ja auch eher grau ist). Das sieht erstens komisch aus, und wirkt nach diesem Thread zu urteilen ein bisschen so, als hättest Du nicht so recht gewusst WO Du mit dem Farbroller ansetzen sollst. Dir dafür das Navigationsmenü zu nehmen halte ich für eine nicht so gute Idee  

So sieht die Seite schon ganz gut aus, nur die oben genannten Punkte würde ich noch verbessern. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------

